# Insurance



## dgranda (Dec 17, 2016)

Good morning I am purchasing a 1974 manufactured home in Boynton Beach, FL having a hard time finding some homeowners insurance...if anyone knows of a company that will insure me, please let me know as soon as possible, would like to purchase before closing.  Thank you all so much!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

Look up names of insurance agents or brokers in your area and see what they say. FL is a big risk for insurance companies and the ones that do business in FL do charge more than for other areas. I wish I knew of one for you. Good luck in your new home!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't have any first hand knowledge on this subject but this might be a place to start.

https://www.citizensfla.com/web/public/clearinghouse

Good luck!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes, check with a small independent broker. It will likely end up being with a small insurance company you've never heard of.  Even here in Georgia it's hard to get a mobile home insured if it's over 20 years old.  Major insurance companies won't touch them.  Good luck to you.

Btw, my uncle lives in Boyton Beach.


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 10, 2017)

Have you checked out AAA.
I used to have Citizens but the laws have changed and AAA was able to offer me a policy.


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2017)

Back when I owned a house and my insurance company dropped me for no reason except that they wanted to get out of insuring Florida houses, I called every company I could find.  I found that they didn't even want to consider a house that was as cheap as mine.....they'd say "we're only insuring houses over $__________".  I guess even at their outrageous prices, they couldn't make enough money off me to even consider me.  Of course, that was right after three hurricanes went right over Orlando (I had no damage, thankfully).  

But first, they tried everything they could to cancel me.  "You're in a flood zone".  Uh, no I'm not and if necessary, I'll go to the mats about that.  They backed down.  Then it was "your roof is too old".  Uh, no, my roof is less than five years old....here's the paperwork.  Well,  OK, your roof is acceptable.  Then they pulled out the big guns...."there's a tree overhanging your house and you need to cut it down or we'll cancel."   Well, look at these pictures.  The tree DOES NOT overhang my house and besides, the tree is on city property and belongs to the city and they would be very, very upset if I cut it down.  I got the city to trip the not-even-offending branch and they had to back down on that.  THEN, they cancelled me anyway because they were getting out of the business.  Why did I even try?


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 16, 2017)

A '74 "manufactured" home here in Fla. (and near the coast)? Hope you found something. But I'm betting not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2017)

Congratulations on buying your new home! I hope you can manage to find an insurer.


----------

